# Charging your starting battery?



## Bubba (Aug 28, 2008)

My other question about batteries got me wondering about my setup. My boat(G3 HP170) obviously came pre-wired for everything, so i'm not quite sure how its hooked up. I'm pretty sure my accessories(DF, lights, etc) are ran off of my starting battery, so i'm just wondering....Do I need to be charging it like my Deep Cycle as well? Or does running the big motor keep it charged enough? I haven't really had a problem with anything as of yet, but just kinda wondering. I've night-fished all night(8pm til 6am) with my anchor light on, and a flourescent "Black Eye" fishing light on plugged into my 12v socket with no problem. I really wanna get me an on-board battery charger so I can charge 2-3 batteries at once....just haven't got around to saving up and getting one. :?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes, you need to charge it.

Unless you are doing a lot of running with the big motor, it isn't going to fully charge it if all of your accessories are running from the cranking battery.

That is the way that mine boat is wired too. After a night of fishing, my cranking battery will be down at least 50% when I plug the charger up to it. It will still crank the motor but sooner or later you are going to kill the battery if you don't charge it.

Like I said in my other post.. when you completely drain a deep cycle, it is pretty well toast.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 29, 2008)

Bubba- Don't know if you saw this posted on another thread, but there's a lot of good-to-know info in it.

https://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm

ST


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

I pulled it out yesterday evening and hooked it up. Took awhile to charge it up, so I think it must've been pretty low, so glad I did that now. I'll have to start making a habit about taking it out ever so many trips and charging it back up. I rarely use any of my accesories anyway, so its not like its draining much anyway.....but i'll be sure to keep it charged up for good measure from now on. :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 30, 2008)

Gotta keep 'em charged  . As an after-thought, did you check the water levels in the batts?


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 30, 2008)

Bubba, hows come you pull the batteries to charge them? I just temporarily park fairly close to power (garage) & run a cord, easier to unload as well (less distance to haul things).

ST


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 30, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Bubba, hows come you pull the batteries to charge them? I just temporarily park fairly close to power (garage) & run a cord, easier to unload as well (less distance to haul things).
> 
> ST


i was wondering the samething seems like alot of work,i would take the charger to the boat and run a cord :?


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> SlimeTime said:
> 
> 
> > Bubba, hows come you pull the batteries to charge them? I just temporarily park fairly close to power (garage) & run a cord, easier to unload as well (less distance to haul things).
> ...




I have to park my boat outside(no garage), and this past week its been raining on-off and I just don't like to leave my charger outside in the open. :?


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 30, 2008)

See if you can find a 10'X10' Easy-Up on sale sometime, they're handy for alot of uses.

ST


----------



## Bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> See if you can find a 10'X10' Easy-Up on sale sometime, they're handy for alot of uses.
> 
> ST



Yeah, I've been wanting to get one of those metal carports to park my boat under....Can't afford to buy a new one....was hoping to find one someone was wanting to get rid of or something. #-o


----------



## ben2go (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a Battery Minder or Battery Tender from Northern Tool.I have 2 car batteries,riding mower battery, and a motorcycle battery on it 24/7.All my batteries are maintence free lead acid.If you are going for a permanent on board charger make sure all of your batteries are the same and wired for the proper charging amperage.If your batteries are lead acid you will need to keep the battery hatches open during charging to keep the vapors from building up an causing a possible explosion.I have seen this happen before.It ain't purdy.Knowing your equipment and safety issues goes along way to protecting your investment and yourself.


----------

